# Concrete Tile & hail



## homesteadroofing (Mar 22, 2013)

Our area is almost entirely asphalt shingles with a little bit of wood shakes & an even smaller amount of concrete tile. In 3 years, I've not been asked to inspect a concrete tile roof for hail damage, but we recently had a storm in an area with a lot of tile. 
What should I look for to determine if a concrete tile has hail damage. I know that the bottom right corners typically break off on these tiles so I haven't been counting that as hail. But yesterday I was on a roof that had a few tiles cracked from top to bottom.

All help is appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

thats all you can look for, cracked tiles.


----------

